# Pester the IRS scammers



## johnblue (Aug 29, 2016)

(redacted) is a current number being used.  Have some passive aggressive fun with the scum of the earth.


----------



## johnblue (Aug 29, 2016)

What is remarkable about this scam is that if I feed them bogus names and SSN, they *know* it is bogus based upon access to a database they are using.


----------



## johnblue (Aug 30, 2016)

> Your post in the thread Pester the IRS scammers was edited. Reason: Sorry, we can't recommend abuse.


*lol.*


----------



## johnblue (Aug 31, 2016)

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...-to-punish-it-flimsy-pacemaker-security.shtml

Last paragraph .. 


> .. punishing companies .. using the only language they truly understand adds a massive and interesting new wrinkle in the never-ending debate over hacking ethics ..


IMO this applies to scammers too.  They are all the time rotating phone numbers so the best time to abuse *them* is when a number is active.


----------



## scottro (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, and if they change that phone number....  

In my less than humble opinion, the moderators made the right call.  Can you imagine if the phone is changed and some person with no idea of what is going on suddenly gets deluged with phone calls from this forum?


----------



## johnblue (Aug 31, 2016)

scottro said:


> Yes, and if they change that phone number....
> 
> In my less than humble opinion, the moderators made the right call.  Can you imagine if the phone is changed and some person with no idea of what is going on suddenly gets deluged with phone calls from this forum?


hrm.  Perhaps, but that is really a hypothetical scenario for a non-existing problem.  Based upon my experience with retaliatory pestering of the scammers is that the number is only in service for at most 24 hours and then it goes out of service.

I personally love it when they are the ones that complain that I am wasting their time.

lol.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 7, 2016)

https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/1...-in-india-scam-americans-of-millions#comments



> ... Later I amused myself by calling them back and then doing a three way call and calling the number again and listening to the two scammers try and figure out what each other was talking about.


The man is a genius.  Wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like the feds decided to join the party:

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/doze...-indian-call-center-scam-targeting-us-victims


----------

